# net-setup. como instalarlo?

## Alzania333

como puedo emerger net-setup?

----------

## agdg

net-setup es una herramienta de autoconfiguración de hardware del live-cd. No esta pensada para ser usada en una instalación típica de gentoo. En lugar de usar net-setup debes configurar tu red, tal y como dice el handbook, en el archivo de configuración /etc/conf.d/net.

En cualquier caso, si quieres usar net-setup (no recomendable) debes emerger livecd-tools

```
agd@agd-desktop ~ $ emerge -s livecd-tools

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : livecd-tools ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  app-misc/livecd-tools

      Latest version available: 2.0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 11 kB

      Homepage:      http://wolf31o2.org/projects/livecd-tools

      Description:   Gentoo LiveCD tools for autoconfiguration of hardware

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## Alzania333

es que he instalado gentoo con el genkernel y si hago ifconfig solo me sale: lo

no me aparece ni eth0 ni wlan0. eso es que tengo que configurar el nucleo manualmente?

----------

## pelelademadera

postea un lspci

----------

## agdg

Probablemente te ocurre eso porque no están compilados los drivers de tus dispositivos de red.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Probablemente te ocurre eso porque no están compilados los drivers de tus dispositivos de red.

 

Eso es verdad, a mi me paso una vez y cuando compile los drivers en el kernel ya me aparecio eth0

----------

## Alzania333

 *Quote:*   

> En cualquier caso, si quieres usar net-setup (no recomendable) debes emerger livecd-tools

 

Por que no es recomendable instalar livecd-tools???

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Por que no es recomendable instalar livecd-tools???

 

 *agdg wrote:*   

> net-setup es una herramienta de autoconfiguración de hardware del live-cd.]No esta pensada para ser usada en una instalación típica de gentoo. En lugar de usar net-setup debes configurar tu red, tal y como dice el handbook, en el archivo de configuración /etc/conf.d/net. 

 

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Alzania333 wrote:*   

> Por que no es recomendable instalar livecd-tools???

 

No hombre agdg no te dice eso, te dice que no es recomendable instalar por el método netsetup pero que si sigues teniendo ganas de usar ese método necesitas las livecd-tools.

Segun esto *Quote:*   

> agd@agd-desktop ~ $ emerge -s livecd-tools
> 
> Searching...   
> 
> [ Results for search key : livecd-tools ]
> ...

 

deduzco que para instalar por ese método necesitas los drivers de tu equipo configurados mientras se realiza la instalacion, supongo que los más importantes son los de la tarjeta de red.

En la instalación normal cuando arrancas desde una liveCD esas herramientas se usan automaticamente, alguna vez necesitaras usar el método que quieres usar para instalar en algun equipo que no tenga la opción de arrancar desde la liveCD en la BIOS, no hace mucho tuve que hacerlo con un portatil del año catapun, use tres disquetes de una debian y como te comento anteriormente antes de empezar a instalar por red lo primero que te pedia era el disquete que contenia los drivers de la tarjeta, el resto de comandos que se usan para empezar la instalación son comandos incluidos en busybox que es la forma tradicional de arrancar desde el disquete.

En gentoo no lo he hecho pero supongo que si buscas busybox e instalacion por red en la documentacion o en google encontraras la forma correcta de hacerlo.

----------

## omarelrockero1

Y cuando haces un ifconfig -a te muestra solo lo? si es asi debes incluir en tu nucleo los driver de tu tarjeta de red

----------

